# كيفية كتابة السيرة الذاتية لمهندسي الميكاترونيات ؟



## Mr.Mechatronics (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ....

أعزائي المسئولين عن قسم الميكاترونيات في المنتدى ... أرجو منكم و من كبار المهندسين في المنتدى توضيح كيفية كتابة السيرة الذاتيه لمهندس الميكاترونيات .... و لكم جزيل الشكر ...

م / أحمد نور الدين


----------



## حسام 2010 (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## pajero330 (26 أغسطس 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eng fadi (26 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور 

على المشاركة الهامة لكل من مهندسين الميكاترونكس 

يا ريت المهندسين المختصين يوضحوا هذا الامر للاهمية


----------



## k_nour10 (27 أغسطس 2009)

يا ريت لو سمحت أي مهندس ميكاترونيكس يكون لسة متخرج يعمل الcv علشان مش عارف 

و شكرا


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (18 مارس 2010)

eng fadi قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووور
> 
> على المشاركة الهامة لكل من مهندسين الميكاترونكس
> 
> يا ريت المهندسين المختصين يوضحوا هذا الامر للاهمية


 مشكووووووووور


----------



## بلوتوث2 (16 أبريل 2010)

استاذتنا الاعزاء وين طريقة كتابة السيرة
الرجاءء عدم الاكتفا بكلمات الشكر فقط


----------



## ستارليبيا14 (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ksmksam (3 يونيو 2010)

معقولة مافي احد عنده فكرةhttp://www.m5zn.com/files-060310040653hcppk53sq6a-engkhaled.doc


----------



## Abdelrahman_Wasem (13 يونيو 2010)

writing a c.v have no one way method you can create your own format but this format must contain some basics of cv writing as shown in the attached file (C.V tempelates). finally c.v must be 1 page as possible as i learn from professional engineers

C.V tempelates >> Click here to download


----------

